# Is 10 /2 ok for chandalier?



## Peter Goldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

Apparently it holds well.
Since i moved to fl from nj i kept this beauty in the attic in pieces. 
Finally i put it together with my wife today and installed it.
It looks great in the new house i almost finished building.









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I assume you are joking about using 10/2 as a final means of support. However, it looks great and I wish you luck in your new home.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

So, how's it hanging?

Now.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Peter Goldwing said:


> Apparently it holds well.
> Since i moved to fl from nj i kept this beauty in the attic in pieces.
> Finally i put it together with my wife today and installed it.
> It looks great in the new house i almost finished building.
> ...


Were you in the attic the whole time she was hanging the crystals?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> Were you in the attic the whole time she was hanging the crystals?


Lets hope so...


----------

